
Canonical: Mobile OEMs are going to love our Linux - darkduck
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/10/31/ubuntu_linux_phones_tablets/
======
Piskvor
Desktop users, on the other hand...does anyone still care about desktop users
anymore (y'know, the ones with computers), or is HURR DURR MUST HAZ
SMARTPHONES UR COMPUTAR ALSO IZ SMARTPHONE the sanest response I could hope
for? (Cases in point: Windows 8, Ubuntu, Google Chrome, etc.)

